

Ding, Dong, The Music DRM Witch Is Dead - dood
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/04/ding-dong-sony-bmg-to-drop-drm/

======
marvin
...and in other news: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/12...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/12/28/AR2007122800693.html)

Let's all run out in the streets and shout words of praise now. The battle
against evil entertainment industry practices has been won at last!

Seriously, I don't even know why we discuss this anymore. The record industry
sucks. As usual.

Wake me up again when they get de-listed. I refuse to throw a victory party
before that happens.

~~~
joshstaiger
Sure, the music industry sucks, but this particular incident has been
debunked:

[http://www.tenreasonswhy.com/weblog/archives/2007/12/unbelie...](http://www.tenreasonswhy.com/weblog/archives/2007/12/unbelievably_st_1.html)

They're going after him for ripping his CDs _and sharing them on Kazaa_ \- not
just for ripping them.

